# looking for the best breeder



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm in the market for a black lab huntin pup, and I'm wondering what's everyone's opinion on the absolute best place to get one is? I don't care how much I have to pay, I'm just looking for the absolute best! Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

i believe some of the best litters are bred by field trial and hunt test folks, hobby breeders, best place to look is RTF "retriever training forumns".


----------



## 2labz (Nov 11, 2010)

I would agree with Browndog.I my opinion, field trial dogs can be a little more hard charging or higher strung, so it depends on what you like. I would suggest Mary Howley of Candlewood Kennels. She has put out some of the best dogs, and will match you up with the best puppy for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

2labz said:


> I would agree with Browndog.I my opinion, field trial dogs can be a little more hard charging or higher strung, so it depends on what you like. I would suggest Mary Howley of Candlewood Kennels. She has put out some of the best dogs, and will match you up with the best puppy for you. Good Luck.


From knowing well accomplished field trial dogs first hand, I actually find field trial dogs to be harder charging in the field and typically calmer when not working than most non field titled dogs. Look to find out about the parents, make sure they have the proper health certifications and then make your pick. Don't have the possibility of flying a pup in being a deal breaker if you like the parents. Flying a puppy is only about $250 which is a very small amount of money considering the grand scheme of long term health and capabilities of owning a dog. Also, accomplished field dogs whether they be field trial or hunt test dogs, are most notably easier to train than non titled dogs.


----------



## kanderson255 (Mar 23, 2011)

www.tongueriverlabs.com


----------



## cootcommander (Jun 26, 2011)

I second kanderson255's suggestion. Great dogs at a great price.


----------

